# Depressed husband~ sure!



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

And thats me! 
im 39
have worked at the same job for 15 yrs
the pay isnt competetive, but...
the markets tough now.
Married 10 years.
is she getting tired of me?
the other day she was gone for 4 hours
and came home with one small walmart bag
cars got 130K miles on it and makes noises
it needs work
the house needs work
the lawn needs mowed
and Im fkin tired.
I forget the last time i had sex.
dont want the dutiful wife sex i wanna be desired. get that ladies?
is my **** big enough, is my ass sagging
is that more gray in my hair
Daddy daddy daddy daddy, woman get off your ass and play with the kid too. FB boyfriends rot your brain,, wife...
do i have enough money for gas tomorrow?
or that pack of smokes to further the release from it all....
did she go to lunch with her "Friend" the other day? 
one walmart bag of stuff. how stupid am i?
the mortage is going up, got the bill this week. surprise.
daycare is 105 a week. a WEEK for all of half an hour in the morning and I get her as soon as she gets bussed there after school.
macaroni cheese, and hotdogs, what fine cuisine for our money.
what else is going wrong that us MEN have to worry about? that cause a burden heavy, but most often trifled?
im sittin here wondering if my wife is still seein someone, if i have the money to do anything about it... and have a child that is my utmost priority now. 
id love to see it all work out.


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

39 is not in the grave.



> have worked at the same job for 15 yrs. the pay isn't competitive, but...


What are the reasons this is a bad thing to you? One should not underrate stability in this day and age. Everyone would like more money. If your inflows are greater than outflows, you're okay.



> Married 10 years.
> is she getting tired of me?
> the other day she was gone for 4 hours
> and came home with one small walmart bag


Are you getting tired of *her* at all?



> cars got 130K miles on it and makes noises
> it needs work
> the house needs work
> the lawn needs mowed
> and Im fkin tired.


Life in and of itself requires a lot of upkeep. If there are no safety-related issues involved in not fixing any of these, then let it make noise or grow a little.



> I forget the last time i had sex.
> don't want the dutiful wife sex i wanna be desired. get that ladies?
> is my **** big enough, is my ass sagging
> is that more gray in my hair


Nothing you can do about gray hair. I wouldn't even worry about that. You can, however, start a workout regimen. I would recommend this highly in your situation, not just to become "desirable" athletically, but also for mood improvement, self-confidence and for your depression. I, myself, have been working out (with weights) for a few months now, and I will be starting p90x next month. You can do these workouts at home with some home equipment and about an hour a day.

How many hours of free time could you squeeze out on any given week?

Um, your **** size is what it is. Use what you have and don't let your wife forget it :smthumbup: A lot of it for women is mental/foreplay so you also need to figure out what that is for your wife. Be the man. 



> Daddy daddy daddy daddy, woman get off your ass and play with the kid too. FB boyfriends rot your brain,, wife...


Hate Facebook. Can't help you there.



> do i have enough money for gas tomorrow?
> or that pack of smokes to further the release from it all....


Replace smoking with a healthy habit. 80% is making the mental change to actually, permanently make a change. 



> macaroni cheese, and hotdogs, what fine cuisine for our money.


A very solvable problem. Learn how to eat healthy and stick to a plan, whatever best suits your lifestyle. Leans meats, whole grains.



> did she go to lunch with her "Friend" the other day?
> one walmart bag of stuff. how stupid am i? im sittin here wondering if my wife is still seein someone, if i have the money to do anything about it... and have a child that is my utmost priority now. id love to see it all work out.


Any proof of cheating? Why did you marry your wife? Not the reason you sell to yourself...the real reason. 

You can have an affect on your wife's behavior, but in no way will you be able to control what she does. Change yourself first. No one said any of this is going to be easy, but you can take care of yourself better than you are now. You have to show up day in and day out. Modern life requires an active-management approach. You have to put in the work. Refocus and you can improve on many of the issues you presented.


----------

